# Weekly competition 2007-11 (2, 3, 3OH, 4, 5, BF)



## AvGalen (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry for the delay. As I mentioned, I was without internet for 3 days.

Results from last week will be available tonight in this topic: 
http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=614

2x2x2
1. L2 D' L2 U' F' R F' U B U B2 L2 B R2 B U' R2 U2 B2 U L2 U' R' F2 U'
2. L2 U' B U2 R2 F' U' F' D' L' D2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 L D R' B2 L F2 U2 L2 D
3. F L' U' F2 D' F' R' D' L' D' F' D' R' U B2 D' B2 U' F' R B2 R2 B2 D2 R
4. D2 F L' B D R F' U' L F2 U2 B2 U' B U' B R' U' L B2 R F2 D R' U'
5. D F2 D' B U' L2 D' L' D' R' B2 L F2 L' D' R2 B2 D R' B L2 F2 L2 D' F'

3x3x3
1. U L' B F2 D2 U2 B R B2 F2 D2 U2 L' R2 D2 L' R' U B D L R D' U F
2. L R' D' R B2 D U2 B' D' L2 F D2 B F' L' D' R2 B2 F L R' F L' B2 U2
3. B2 F' L R2 F2 D B2 F L' U' B2 F2 U L R2 D' L' R2 U B L R2 B' L' D2
4. L R D2 B' F L' U' L2 R2 U2 B' F L' U2 F' D' B D U' R B' F U' B' F
5. L' B L F2 D' L F' L2 B L' D U2 L2 R D' F2 L R D2 F' U B2 L R B'

3x3x3 One Handed
1. D' U' F' D' B' L B2 F L U' L' R' D U' L' R D U2 R2 F L R F L' R'
2. D U2 B F U L R U L2 U' B2 U2 F' D2 B F D2 B' F' U' B2 D2 U F' U'
3. R' F2 L' D' U2 B L' R2 D U2 L R2 B' F2 U2 R2 U' B' F D U L2 R2 U' B
4. D L2 B' U2 R U' L U' B L2 B2 L2 B' F2 L2 R B F' L D' R' F2 D U2 L
5. D2 F2 R' F2 L' R D B F2 D U' B2 R' D2 B F D' U R2 F D' U2 F2 D2 B

4x4x4
1. l' R' b' U B f2 F L2 f2 D2 f' D2 d l' D' B2 b D u2 B' l2 R u' l' D B' b d' r' u U2 F2 u L' l2 r' D l u' U'
2. B' f2 R' D' r D d2 u R2 U2 F2 l U2 b F2 r2 b F l2 r b' u' F2 u' r2 b l R' D' U' f D l2 B2 f D2 L2 B2 F' L'
3. R' f R B f2 r' d' r' U' F2 d2 b u B F2 L U L B2 l2 R' D2 r D u2 b2 L d U f' u' f F2 r R' f' l u' L F'
4. U' B u2 U' F2 D2 b' L' r2 R2 u2 B' b2 f2 D d2 b2 f2 l2 b' L' l2 R' F' l' B2 F D B' d' u' U2 B2 b F D U' B2 r2 b'
5. U' l' R2 D2 U2 L' b2 F d2 b F D' u' r' F2 D f2 u R' D' U l R B2 D L2 F l' b' d' R F' l d' f2 d' u2 L' R' D2

5x5x5
1. r' d2 L2 u f2 l D' d u' F r2 D F2 D U' F2 d2 l2 r2 b' U L b2 f' L F D u2 L2 R' b2 F2 L' r U2 L' l r' R F2 L' f d' L' r u F2 d2 u' B d' b2 f' U' L' l2 r2 R2 u r'
2. b D2 d l2 B2 D2 d L' B L R2 u2 r2 R' B2 r' d b U2 R D' l' b2 f2 F r' d' L2 l2 U2 R' d' B L' B' R2 B2 R2 D' d' u' U F u' U2 B2 f' u2 l2 r2 R' B' d B' f F D d U' f
3. U2 R' f d L r' R B' b' f2 F' R' U' r2 F l B f' u L B b2 r2 B2 r2 B' b2 D2 U f' l' b d b2 L l r' R d' f l2 F D' B2 F r B' L r u2 b2 u' b f' F l u L' U L
4. f2 R' B b2 f2 F2 l2 D' d' f D' d u U' f' F D U' b' f' F' D U F' l B d u' R D' u' r' U2 b2 f2 r' d2 U2 b' d' r2 B2 D' b l F2 L' F d' U' b2 d2 f L2 R' D2 d2 U2 L2 R
5. L r' U l U r2 B' L2 r b D2 B2 L2 R2 u L F' l2 r' R B l2 d U2 b' l b' f2 F' r d2 B' D2 B2 f L' u2 f d2 u' U2 l' b2 L l' D' d' u U L2 D F2 l B F' l R U' B' L

Blindfolded
2x2x2
1. F L D2 R' D2 R B R' U R2 F' R' D' L' F R' F2 U F D F2 U L D R'
2. R2 U2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 L' D L2 B2 L' U F R2 U L D' R D' R U L2 F'
3x3x3
1. R' B2 D U R' D U' B' D' L2 R' B2 F' L2 D B2 L2 R U B' F2 L2 B' F' D'
2. U' R F' D2 B' D U L2 U2 B' R F2 D2 B' F D' U B2 F' L2 R2 U B L R'
4x4x4
1. B' f' U' F2 L' b2 F' l B2 U2 f D2 u U2 L2 u b F2 l' B D2 d' L R2 U2 B' u l2 D' l R2 u' L2 U f2 L r2 R' d' F2
2. B b' f2 D l r' D L l2 b' R F2 u' B b' f r b' f2 u L r2 b' l2 d' u' R f d' f U2 l' r2 B2 b f' F L' d' L
5x5x5
1. B2 L l' f' D F' L r' R' D' R D2 d r' f' l2 r2 R' B2 b' f' F2 r2 R F' d B2 L l R f' F' r R2 D2 l2 f F l' d' R U' B2 f2 d2 l2 r' R u2 l' B2 f' l2 r U l d' F R2 f2
2. f u U R2 b' f F' L' d2 f L r2 R B2 D2 B2 D d2 U2 B2 b' F L b2 d U2 l r2 d2 U' f D2 d2 r2 d b' F D2 R d2 B' f' F' U2 l2 R b f2 l R2 b L d L D2 B2 f r R F'

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.
Next weeks competition will probably start a little later because I need to drive home after the German Open.


----------



## Erik (Apr 24, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk

2x2: 4.82 
Times: (3.38), 4.75, 5.05, 4.65, (5.38)
3.38 was not lucky

3x3: 14.08
Times: 13.33, (12.03), (16.22), 15.09, 13.81
Just good 

OH: 29.29
Times: (33.94), 29.61, 26.84, 31.41, (26.55)
Well, it is sub-30 :unsure:

4x4: 1:09.83 
Times: 1:09.47 (OP), (1:14.91) (P), (59.19), 1:10.13 (P), 1:09.88
Crap! <_<

5x5: 2:12.88
Times: (2:05.40), (2:29.61), 2:17.03, 2:09.58, 2:12.02
More crap!


---BLD---

2x2a: DNF (went too fast)
2x2b: 52.75 (went 'safe')


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow, I got second post. Maybe it will help my times...
I figured I'd try 2x2x2 now that I've lubed it, and my 3x3x3 is so lose why not try 3x3x3 OH.

Taylor Houlihan

2x2x2: 16.11
Times: 16.81, 18.41, (10.83), (20.19), 13.12
Wow, that lube helped a lot...

3x3x3: 41.71
Times: (44.59), 41.26, 39.97, 43.91, (39.30)
I had a better average yesterday, it was 39.xx. But I'm very happy with this!

OH: 2:39.42
Times: 2:32.91, (2:57.30), 2:52.89, 2:32.47, (2:23.95)
Those were some of my first OH solves ever.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 24, 2007)

Erik: Let's hope for "non-crap" blindfolded solves 
Inferno.Fighter.IV: Are you telling me Erik got so many (crap)-solves and all you got was "Wow...." You should feel ashamed and start solving some cubes 

Wow, Inferno.Fighter.IV! You sure know how to follow "orders"!


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Apr 24 2007, 09:33 AM
> * Inferno.Fighter.IV: Are you telling me Erik got so many (crap)-solves and all you got was "Wow...." You should feel ashamed and start solving some cubes smile.gif
> 
> Wow, Inferno.Fighter.IV! You sure know how to follow "orders"! *


 What is all that supposed to mean? I'm confused, ha ha.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 24, 2007)

When I first looked, there was a post from Erik with a lot of results. He thinks most of them are bad/crap.

There was also a post by you that only had "Wow, I got second post. Maybe it will help my times..." in it. That's why I "ordered" you to start competing and post some results.

After I posted my reply, I saw that you edited your post and quite a lot of results were there already. I edited my post accordingly.


----------



## pjk (Apr 25, 2007)

3x3 Speedsolve:
19.88 (21.30) 18.38 20.45 (18.25)
Avg: 19.57
I need more practice. Sadly, all my exams are coming for the next 3 weeks 

4x4 Speedsolve:
1:25.06 (OP) 1:23.55 (O) (1:35.74 (OP)) (1:14.09) 1:24.41 (OP)
Average: 1:24.34
This is my first timed 4x4 solving in awhile, and I am very happy. My pairing and 3x3 stage is going very well now, or at least much better than before. Although this average could have been 5-10 seconds quicker without all the parites.


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Apr 25, 2007)

2x2x2
12.76, 10.59, 07.80, 13.56, 07.11
Average 10.36
These are ok times..

3x3x3
30.64, 29.77, 29.67, 30.22, 24.81
Average 29.02
These are... ok times...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm going to use a phrase Erik did for my big cube solves too: Crap.

3x3x3: 39.383
36.89 (36.19) (44.37) 39.76 41.50

4x4x4: 150.213
143.83 O 144.41 O (141.89 P) (199.21 OP) 162.40 OP
...3:19?! And parity every single time!! >:O

5x5x5: 220.633
235.75 (238.51) 200.96 (192.12) 225.19


3x3x3 wasn't so bad. After the 3:19 4x4x4 solve, things went downhill from there.

Is it a bad thing when my official averages are better than these averages? XP


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 25, 2007)

> *Is it a bad thing when my official averages are better than these averages?*


No  I would rather have my best times during an official competition. Actually, that is what happens to me most of the times because I am more focussed. I will have to be close to my best ever on 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 next weekend otherwise I will not get to do an average. The time limits are 1:30 and 2:30


----------



## gillesvdp (Apr 27, 2007)

Name: Gilles van den Peereboom

2x2
Average: 8.19
Times: 9.93, (12.25), (6.63), 6.83, 7.81

3x3
Average: 17.88
Times: (19.68), 18.24, (15.46), 16.00, 19.40

3x3 OH
Average: 26.51
Times: (23.93), 25.79, 27.76, (30.94), 25.97

4x4
Average: 1:36.00
Times: (1:29.70), 1:35.20, (1:49.63), 1:39.22, 1:33.59

5x5
Average: 3:01.18
Times: (3:30.93), 2:51.52, (2:42.31), 2:43.66, 3:28.37

3x3 BLD
Best time: 2:40.37
Times: 2:40.37, 4:13.37

--------
Comments:
Finally I have solved all these cubes...it took me quite a while.
OH - I have never seen so hard scrables (except for the 1st maybe)
Next time : sub3 on the 5x5 

See some of you this week-end !!
---------


----------



## dbeyer (Apr 27, 2007)

I was just looking at the categories.

Perhaps 3x3OHBLD?!


----------



## tsaoenator (Apr 28, 2007)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 12.49, 14.95, (11.57), 13.67, (15.05) = 13.70
Nice...

3x3x3 BLD: 1:41.73, DNF
Second solve was inordinately hard to memorize...

3x3x3 OH: 28.94, 30.81, (27.53), (31.32), 30.86 = 30.20
Pretty good


----------



## Hubdra (Apr 29, 2007)

3x3 avg: 31.11
3x3 times: 27.15 (20.01) (35.42) 33.90 32.28

I was so close to sub-20!!! I lost my concentration after getting a little angry about it.


3x3OHavg: 1:10.33
3x3OH times: 1:10.75 (1:26.09) 1:07.34 1:12.89 (57.83)

The last one was corner perm, relatively easy to do. I think that's my OH record, but I can't remember lol


----------



## Fred (Apr 30, 2007)

3x3x3
Times: (25.32) 24.57 21.50 21.04 (23.76)
Average: 23.28

3x3x3 OH
Times: (43.31) 44.15 46.26 46.70 (47.17)
Average: 45.70

4x4x4
Times: 2:10.89 2:00.37 2:06.79 (2:11.76) (1:54.62)
Average: 2:06.02

3x3x3 BLD:
DNF DNF


----------



## AvGalen (May 1, 2007)

Did this before the German Open, didn't have time untill now to post them:

2x2x2
Times: (11.53), 9.01, 8.20, 9.73, (7.91)
Average: 8.98

3x3x3
Times: 32.07, (25.31), 29.38, (44.39), 29.46
Average: 30.30

3x3x3 One Handed
Times: 50.69, (42.58), (59.00), 50.44, 51.26
Average: 50.80

4x4x4
Times: (1:28.97), (2:20.35)(OP), 1:46.04(O), 1:56.16(O), 1:40.86(O)
Average: 1:47.69

5x5x5
Times: 2:58.13, 2:55.16, (3:16.90), (2:43.39), 2:47.17
Average: 2:53.49

2x2x2 Blindfolded
Times: DNF, 2:15.76
Best: 2:15.76

3x3x3 Blindfolded
Times: DNF, DNF
Best: DNF


----------

